# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Microsoft напоминает: открытое ПО нарушает 235 патентов

## Синауридзе Александр

В интервью журналу Fortune главный юрисконсульт Microsoft Брад Смит (Brad Smith) заявил, что ядро Linux нарушает 42 патента Microsoft, а пользовательский интерфейс и другие компоненты — еще 65. OpenOffice.org обвиняется в нарушении 45 патентов, а другие бесплатные программы и программы Open Source — 83.
Не совсем ясно, какие действия Microsoft может предпринять для защиты своих патентов, однако крупные ИТ-фирмы, зависящие от Linux, компания склоняет к заключению специального соглашения. Начало было положено в ноябре прошлого года вызвавшим широкий резонанс пактом между Microsoft и Novell. В статье в Fortune говорится, что Microsoft ведет также переговоры с Red Hat, но соглашение пока не достигнуто.

Источник: algonet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Похоже Microsoft боится, что из-за дальнейшего развития Linux они начнут терять пользователей. Опасения оправданы  :Wink:

----------


## Kuzz

> .. Microsoft ведет также переговоры с Red Hat, но соглашение пока не достигнуто.


 Red Hat не Novell, у них позиция пожестче. Да и Fedora позиционируется как полностью не нарушающая копирайтов. А значит, Red Hat есть с чем работать.
ЗЫ. У Red Hat наверняка есть патенты, которые можно противопоставить MicroSoft-овским.

----------


## Макcим

Главный разработчик Linux, Линус Торвальдс, гневно отреагировал на заявление Microsoft о краже их патентов.

Торвальдс сказал, что Microsoft должна указать, какие именно патенты, по её мнению, были украдены, чтобы это заявление мог рассмотреть суд. "Сама ситуация 'У нас есть список, но мы его вам не покажем' должна сказать о многом", - говорит Торвальдс. "Не думаете же вы, что если бы у Microsoft действительно были бы доказательства нарушения патентов, то они бы уже не поглумились над нами?" По словам Торвальдса, намного более вероятно, что это Microsoft нарушила патентные права Linux. Если подвергнуть исходный код Windows такому же критическому осмотру, как и код Linux, корпорации придется обвинить саму себя в нарушении патентных прав других компаний, заявил Торвальдс.

Основная теория операционных систем, сказал Торвальдс, была почти полностью сформулирована 1960-х годах, и большинство "фундаментальных" патентов принадлежали IBM, однако, учитывая прошедшее время, уже нельзя говорить о какой-либо защите таких патентов.

Источник

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Представители OpenOffice.org - сообщества разработчиков альтернативного пакета офисных программ заявили, что Microsoft сильно погорячилась, обвинив их в нарушении 45 своих патентов. Такая позиция софтверной корпорации, по мнению участников проекта, слишком рискованна, и Microsoft может потерять множество своих корпоративных клиентов и обычных пользователей, которые предпочитают открытую платформу Linux.


Источник securitylab.ru

----------

